# looking for some widescreen (1280x800?) wallpapers!



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

hey guys
just got a new computer, and i'm looking for some awesome audi wallpapers (or volkswagen if you have em!) 
resolution is 1280x800 (widescreen), and let me know what you got !
i have these:


----------



## Tommi (Jul 1, 2005)

Here:
http://www.desktopmachine.com/....html


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Tommi)*

thanks


----------



## Project JettaVr Syncro (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: looking for some widescreen (1280x800?) wallpapers! (Crew)*

Do you have those orignals in bigger? The top ones...Thanks


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: looking for some widescreen (Project JettaVr Syncro)*

I'LL PM YOU ONCE I GET BACK FROM WORK, SEND ME A MESSAGE WITH YOUR EMAIL I HAVE THEM IN 1280X800 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speedy Chick (May 6, 2003)

*Re: looking for some widescreen (1280x800?) wallpapers! (Crew)*

It's may be a little late to ask, but these pictures came up in my internet search for wallpapers. Anyone have a larger resolution that the ones posted? widescreen or regular, i have both monitors.
Thanks!


----------



## seapuss (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the pics guys


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (seapuss)*

Large pictures


----------

